# Glock Customer Service Fail



## max2330 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a G30s with around 500-600 rounds through it and is about 9 months old...purchased 5/5/16. The tip of the firing pin broke off at the range Friday. I verified by removing the striker assembly from the slide and visually inspecting. I promptly emailed Glock C/S Friday evening and supplied all of the necessary info. Today I received an email stating that I needed a Certified Glock Armorer to call and order the firing pin for me...or I could send the pistol in and they would repair it. Attached was the Service Request forms...no Pre-Paid Shipping label. I have sent one other pistol in for repair and they sent the Pre-Paid label on my 2nd request...no problem. Today...not the case. I was informed that "We do not send Call Tags for pistols that old". 8 months or so...still under fucking warranty!! Are you kidding me?? I gave it some thought...and then I sent a nasty email. I have had 2 new Glocks break...under warranty...in the last year and a half. Not very impressive,and then the shitty C/S for their product...I believe I am done with this manufacturer. I have been a loyal Glock Owner and Proponent to other shooters over the last 15+ years. I think this Company has taken a wrong turn. There are other pistols out there that are superior in my opinion. Just thought I would share my experience and wait to see the responses.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Unless they changed their policy, "Glockmeister" will send you a firing pin - no gunsmith needed.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I do believe they frown on people tearing down past the basic field strip or at least admitting it.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Write to one, or all of these guys. They do NOT want to hear stories like yours.


Josh Dorsey
Chief Financial Officer and Vice President of Operations & Federal Sales
--Chad Mathis 
Vice President--Gary Fletcher 
Vice President of Sales and Marketing 

GLOCK, Inc.
6000 Highlands Parkway
Smyrna, GA 30082


----------



## max2330 (Feb 19, 2017)

high pockets said:


> Write to one, or all of these guys. They do NOT want to hear stories like yours.
> 
> 
> Josh Dorsey
> ...


Thanks high pockets,I just might. I already ordered,received and installed a new striker kit from Lone Wolf. Took less than a week and the pistol is GTG again. I guess I am just surprised. I sent in a G29SF last year for a slide-jamming issue and they replaced the entire pistol,paid round-trip shipping and it was back in about 10 days...that included 2 weekends. I appreciate you taking the time to give me that information,Sir.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Normally, I don't put a lot of credibility into stories where someone goes from a single post as a new member and from forum to forum to denigrate a company, though as everyone knows, I'm not a fan of Glock "perfection." Still, the problem is there is only one side to a story this way and sometimes important things are left out which might mitigate Glock's viewpoint. I don't know. You admitted to sending a "nasty" email and used similar language on the forum in your first ever post which might cause one to consider your demeanor with the customer service agent. If you're looking for help, nasty emails and rough language may be a poor way to go about it. The same goes for gaining support among strangers on this fine Sunday evening. Lighten up and try a new approach. Life's too short. Oh, and I'm on your side. 

Or, sell your Glocks and take the road less traveled by buying new Sig P320 replacements. You'll end up with a better handgun and do more damage to Glock that way. You'll have a better looking firearm with a much sweeter trigger, as well.


----------



## max2330 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks for the input,Craigh. Really just looking for similar stories as mine. And a "nasty" email basically was informing them I will no longer be buying any new Glock products...period. No profanity and no threats. I work in a customer-based industry and understand you get more results by being professional. I also know that my employer would have had my head on a platter if I refused to provide service/replacement of such a small part to a loyal customer...or ANY customer. And yes...I feel people should hear this story from forum to forum. I also agree with you about the Sig P320. I have one FCU and 4 caliber/grip combos in 9mm, 40s&w and 357sig. It is a wonderful piece of machinery. I also have come to really appreciate and EDC CZ-75's and variants. I have read far worse in other posts on various Forums across the web. I was in the U.S. Navy for 8 years...my post was pretty tame in the language area IMO. Only contained one "Sentence Enhancer".


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

Not so fast on your wonder-Sig I've been thru the ringer with Sig-Sauer and the 320. My first 320 Pre Adverse trigger with the finger stinging SIG wouldn't fix under warranty wanted 85.00 to fix 3 month old gun.Fixed gun and traded. Fast forward to 2 weeks ago bought a new Compact 320 the first 200 rounds were a complete disaster every magazine at least 1 if not 2 failure to fire rounds took back took back to dealer all my fault (of course) They drenched in oil (sigs run better wet) took back to range same thing Ran 115,124,147 gr bullets. Cleaned out all oil striker guns don't like oil. Called SIG requested call TAG must deal with dealer SIG elite dealer. Finally got sent to SIG 31/2 weeks later Striker spring replaced FCU repaired 50 rounds 124gr Lawman shot. 2 guns 2 problems.. other forums and myself can't buy spare parts, springs, grips, anything because of Army? Other people on Facebook groups having problems also Retired Army 27years been retired 6 years and never remember Beretta being this jacked up with Customer service ever. In the morning going back to GlocK or Beretta or CZ will never own another SIG. They are so unprepared to support our soldiers


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

"Customer Service" has declined in many fields. And it has been replaced by "Greed." Instead of "How can we help you," it's more like "How can we squeeze more money out of you."


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun said:


> Sorry to hear that. I do believe they frown on people tearing down past the basic field strip or at least admitting it.


Probably because of potential liability issues? Except for removing and re-installing the spring "cups" which can be a little tricky, removing and replacing a firing pin on a Glock is not that difficult. Placing the assembly in a padded vise makes the job of removing and replacing the "spring cups" easier. Just don't hold it by the plastic "spacer sleeve" as you may damage it. If one of mine broke I would just buy a new one and replace it just to avoid the hassle of having to send the gun back for repairs or find a suitable gunsmith to do the job. It will probably end up costing you more in the long run. Not to mention the aggravation that max2330 had to deal with.

Guns can get pretty dirty after each use. On Glocks and many other striker fired pistols the firing pin channel should be kept clean, dry and free of oil and debris. Which requires removal of the firing pin assembly in order to clean and dry out the channel after cleaning the weapon. The firing pin assembly does not have to be taken apart each time but must be cleaned and dried before being placed back in the firing pin channel. It helps to have a source of compressed air handy. I'm a firm believer that people should know how to go beyond just a basic field strip of their weapons. You don't necessarily have to be a gunsmith to perform many of those tasks. For the most part it's not that difficult to perform and learn. Every semi automatic pistol should have its firing pin channel cleaned out along with the firing pin and all of its related components from time to time.

As for me I have to know how to, and have completely dis-assembled and re-assembled every firearm that I own. Having to rely on other people is a complete pain in the ass and at times can be a frustrating experience or an exercise in futility. Not only that you're placing your property in the hands of "clock watchers" who's main concern is 5 o'clock on a Friday afternoon.


----------

